

10 Traits That Make A Good Development Manager - A Developers Perspective - askorkin
http://www.noop.nl/2009/07/traits-that-make-a-good-dev-manager---a-developers-perspective.html

======
jacquesm
from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

~~~
askorkin
Ahh, I did not realise, I will do so in future. Thanks for letting me know.

